# TNT indian fry bread used for Taco dinner



## Debbie (Oct 1, 2006)

This is a very good easy dinner to make with Indian fry bread:

1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
2/3 cups HOT water
mix the flour and baking powder and salt with the hot water, to make a soft dough.. cover and let it stand for at least 1 hour  ( its not going to rise or anything, but for some reason, it just makes the fry bread turn out good)

( while that is rising before the time is over.. cook up some hamburger, about a pound, add some taco sauce, the jar kind is best, I use old el paso, mild, keep it warm till the bread is done being fried)

after the wait time..  divide the dough in 4 pieces, roll on a lightly floured surface in about a 4 inch circle.   In an electric skillet  ( one of those small ones are great, can do it on the stove BUT be careful of the oil and the burner) heat about 1 inch of oil to 350 degrees. fry bread cirlces in hot oil for about 3 - 4 minutes on each side or until golden.  drain on paper towels.

then on top of the bread.. put some of the cooked up hamburger, some cheese, lettuce, onions,  put some salsa on it.. then some plops of sour cream.. and some olives and tomatoes on top of that
  Yummy.. you got to try it

 ohhh ya... AND if you make MORE of those fry breads.. put some cinnamon sugar on top after cooking.. they taste like those elephant ears you get at the fair!    

  ohhh man.. I just made myself hungry!!


----------



## corazon (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Debbie!  That's a great dinner idea.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 1, 2006)

If you want to make it more "authentic" mix some beans with your ground beef (can use ground turkey too). For those that like beans with their chili, this is a good use for it.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 1, 2006)

THANKS FOR POSTING THIS!  I made indian tacos for the kids and fiance one day, and they we SO impressed!  They were better than Grandma's!  And they went bragging to Grandma, and Grandma admitted after hearing I searched for hours on the net for the perfect recipes that she used a mix!  
Anyways, I went to look for my recipe to see if it was similar to yours and CANT FIND IT!!!!  Copying and pasting!   The ones I made were kinda heavy- do these puff up?


----------



## Debbie (Oct 1, 2006)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> THANKS FOR POSTING THIS!
> Anyways, I went to look for my recipe to see if it was similar to yours and CANT FIND IT!!!!  Copying and pasting!   The ones I made were kinda heavy- do these puff up?


yup.. they are real flat when rolled.. and puff up nice ( but I am using that REAL good Canadian baking powder, its awesome) when fried!    but.. I tell you.. you _HAVE_ to just eat some with cinnamon and sugar on top right after drained on paper towel..  YUM YUM!


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks!  I am sure the kids will love the sweet version, too!  I am having visions of a dollop of ice cream on top too...  and caramel or chocolate syrup...  and nuts....


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 1, 2006)

Debbie - thanks for the posting of your indian fry bread used for your Taco receipt.  

Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 1, 2006)

If you have the time, use a yeast dough. Even more tasty. 

thymeless


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 1, 2006)

Debbie said:
			
		

> This is a very good easy dinner to make with Indian fry bread...


 

Debbie - I learn something new on this site every day, and I'm about to learn something else...

What on earth is "Indian Fry Bread"??


----------



## thymeless (Oct 1, 2006)

It's pretty much exactly what it's called. fried bread dough. Pat it thin, fry it in hot oil. 

You can make it with quick bread dough or a yeast dough. Most often the dough has a powdered milk or is made with milk. I like Paul Prudhomme's addition of powdered coffee creamer. Sounds odd, but work's quite well. I also usually use buttermilk rather than milk. I like the tang and tenderness it provides.

Usually topped with a stew of lamb as the Navajo were shepherds. And beans corn and squash, those being the historic trinity of foods of the primitive southwest. This creates the "Navajo taco".  Often garnished with cheese, sourcream and lettuce to give it the "taco" effect.

thymeless


----------



## Debbie (Oct 1, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Debbie - I learn something new on this site every day, and I'm about to learn something else...
> 
> What on earth is "Indian Fry Bread"??


wellll we were talking about it so much today... that I had to make some more  LOL     here is a picture of a couple pieces of the bread.. with cinnamon sugar sprinkled on top.. its not the best picture.. but maybe you can get the idea.   

 Try it.. you will like it


----------



## Shunka (Oct 1, 2006)

Here is a link to this same subject last spring.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/indian-fry-bread-merged-2686.html?highlight=Indian+tacos


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 2, 2006)

Indian tacos are a staple of pot lucks in my tribe (yep, I have Chippewa in me.  My mother's maiden name was Ojibwa).  Almost every social gathering involves fry bread, and usually indian tacos.  The toppings might change, but it's still great stuff.

My eldest son could hardly boil water as a teen.  And yet, I showed him how to make fry bread one time.  After that, he developed a knack for it and became the fry-bread master of the house.  His was btter than mine.  I never did figure out what he did different.

He still calls me for most cooking chores though.  He's getting better and is still young.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Shunka (Oct 2, 2006)

Goodweed, my oldest daughter used to not be able to boil water and yet she caught the knack of fry bread right off at a young age too. No matter what tribe you might be (for me Cherokee and Oglala Lakota), the recipes are all pretty much the same with a few variations. Both daughters like it with honey, sugar (different kinds, including brown sugar broiled on the top) and with the taco works. If I happen to have made too much, my dogs and burros love them!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks to you all! 
A little cross-cultural confusion there, on my part. Whenever I see the word "Indian", I automatically think of the inhabitants of the Indian sub-continent... there I was wondering how "pooris" ( a deep-fried bread from the Indian cusine) got on the site...


----------



## cjs (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh, I love fry bread!! What a great thread and ideas!


----------



## Shunka (Oct 2, 2006)

Clive, sorry about that! We mean Native American.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 2, 2006)

HEY LOOK!!!! There's my long lost recipe!!!!!!!!!!  



			
				Shunka said:
			
		

> Here is a link to this same subject last spring. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/indian-fry-bread-merged-2686.html?highlight=Indian+tacos


----------



## Katie H (Oct 2, 2006)

This sounds delicious.  At a barbecue festival this weekend we had fried flour tortillas sprinkled with cinnamon sugar.  Very tasty.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 3, 2006)

Just a note--fry bread is a relatively new addition to southwest Indian cuisine.  They first started eating it when the US government began handing out rations on the reservation--flour and lard.  Maybe 150 years ago?

I like it with a layer of refried beans, cooked ground beef, shredded cheese, lettuce, tomatos, sour cream, taco sauce or salsa.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 3, 2006)

We live near the Chippewa National Forest here in MN and Fried bread tacos are a big favorite of alot of folks. 
3 cups flour
2 tsp. baking powder
2 tsp. salt
1 cup sugar
Mix well to blend add just enough milk to hold together.
Sprinkle flour to work with and let rest 5 min. Form into patties and fry in hot oil and turn ONCE.
Usually fill with taco fillings, chopped lettuce, cheese, diced tomatoes, choped onions, hamburger with refried beans and taco seasoning and chopped onions. Messy to eat but yummy.


----------

